# Help Finding AFX Aurora Track Name



## beek (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello everyone. I was excited to find this site.

I have been racking my brain over a race track that I had as a kid. I want to find one to purchase to replace my old set. Any help figuring out the name of the track would be greatly appreciated.

Here's what I remember...

It was an AFX Aurora Screecher set molded in the box. It was a country scene with some hills and a small lake. It had a police car (Pinto) and a funny car (white Cuda with flames) that raced around the track. There was a yellow Dodge truck that ran around and you could press a button to swap lanes to pass the truck.

I've found pictures of the police car and the cuda but I can't seem to find any information about what the name of the track was.

Again... any help would be appreciated.

Thanks...

Bill (beek)


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! What you are describing sounds like the Interstate Chase set-








[/URL]


----------



## beek (Feb 13, 2015)

*That's it!!!*

That's it!!! 

Thanks bunches...

Bill


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Stick around Bill .... you'll love this place, it is everything HO you'll ever need.

If you still have any cars post a few pictures of them. We all like pictures.


----------



## jaiel0b (Jan 10, 2016)

*Aurora interstate chase.*

Old thread, but i have this set if interested.


----------

